# cabin fever



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What do you do when you got it? I'm going outta my mind trying to go somewhere and fish. I'm even willing to jump to freshwater just to get some action in.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I usually try to clean and service my stuff for the spring season. But I know what you have done this winter buddy!   Can you say CHA CHING$$$$$$ LOL


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Cooking*

I do a lot of cooking during the winter..no better time to break out the old books and look for new ideas..I also listen to my music..have over two thousand cd's..enough to buy a new boat I guess..I haven't really messed with my tackle since the end of the season..I try to buy new tackle every few weeks to help limit the expense when the season starts. Liam watches the outdoor life network and tries to catch blue gills and bass out of my wife's farm pond..too late..its frozen now..if I had an auger we could ice fish.lol...can't wait for Feb..Yellow Perch in Cedar Creek..Crappie below most of the ponds in Kent and Sussex..March brings C&R Rockfishing trips on the Susky Flats..can't wait...I also have been busy watching the Birds win!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Cabin fever, HAH. Need one more choice, fish in the cold. Getting ready to head out the door now, pick up some minnows and see if the pickeral, yellow perch and shad might be hungry. If not today, off all day tomorrow and will try again with my brother.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Try new places.

Fished AI twice the first weekend of the new year and will be out there at least once this weekend.

Most of Dec. '03 I fished Delaware surf and Cape Henlopen Pier.

After PLO clean up, I went back there a couple of time.

Replaced some line and got some new terminal tackle.

Want to get a garden wagon to pull all my stuff.

Like Shaggy says, 'It's not always about catching fish, it's just being out there on the water'.

Hey Anthony

Go to AI, build a fire on the beach with what ever drift wood you find, put a rod or 2 out and sit back and tie some HI/LO rigs, snell some hooks. 

CABIN FEVER GONE.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Open Water*

good luck Shaggy! I hope you find some open water..there are some nice ice flows on the Brandywine and Christina already and they are two tidal influenced rivers..watch yer fingers with those pickerel..lol...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*If you were a..............*

Bowhunter you'd still be out there whacking deer! I have three on the ground already, and thats only because my new found love of surf fishing, kept me out of the trees until late November. Gonna have some sauteed backstraps with onions and garlic for the Eagles game. Slice it thin and put it on a hoagie roll with cheese........Yeah!!!

Seriously, if you love the outdoors bowhunting is a great way to pass the time. Besides they may just let us take some of those deer out of SPSP


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I keep on fishing, winter wreck trip when the weather is good and the wife gives me a pass but mostly it is ice fishing. I also hunt, but deer hunting is done in for the year in PA. I might get out one more time with my bow in MD. I'll probably do some small game hunting still.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I wish I could so some wreck trips in MD but the only one who does any is Monty and he does his on the spur of the moment. I will probably do some kinda NJ trip before the end of the month with some buddies. I really only did this poll to see how to create a poll.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

> I really only did this poll to see how to create a poll.



Look at the poll Sand Flea did for Angler of the Year, 82 total votes and 64 Replies.

Members of P&S are multi-tasking, we can vote and talk at the same time..


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ant,
Fever has yet set in,as long there is an OBX!

Not to rub it in....but the fever will eventually set around late Febuary.......

Can't wait fer you guys to come down this Spring or Fall!

The invitation is still open....Shag,Ant,and FlFisherman........
My magic 8ball foresee's a great flounder,weak,spec and striper season for the Bay.......


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I wish I could do an OBX trip esp since they have been really doing well down there. Us guys up here have been talking about doing a trip before the winter run is over. We'll definitely make a few treks down south this year.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Anthony,

How did you and shaggy make out when you two went to the obx?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

We went down there during the kitty hawk get together but we both got skunked. Out of about ten guys, only kenmefish caught fish and the bucket caught one at another location.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Prolly a toss up between the first 4. That and go huntin for anything that i can just gotta be outside. Hate the indoors too borin.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Was gonna pick hang out on P&S but I do that anyway. Even though cabin fever hasn't sunk in yet(going to OBX tomorrow) I still have gone crazy an bought more stuff.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I wish I could answer this poll I do a little of everything, but what my main activites are Bowling and refereeing youth basketball games on the weekends the money I make buys the new fishing gear and pays for vacations.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Building my own fishing rod*

Got a nice 10'6" graphite rod setup that I am building for slinging Stingsilvers in the ocean, bay, or PLO. Combined with the new reel I am getting ready to order (ABU), I am set for the blues! No more Mr. Nice Guy! 

...Of course, still fish IRI jetties during the Winter. Believe it or not, some stripers still hang around...

...cleaning rods and reels, making rigs, and getting rid of all the sand in the box is a standard Winter time activity...

Springtime I will be trying the Susky flats for Catch and Release this year.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I to will be fishing(freash water) but for trout around MD. and will be cleaning my gear for the spring run.Paired up a OM(12') with a CD-90 baitfeeder(Okuma) and put new line on 3 of my reels and cleaned the rods up,now need to tie some new rigs and clean tackle box and get rid of the sand. Hey murphman maybe we can exchange recipes,I'm told that I make ahell of a shrimp scampi it will knock your socks off and maybe if your nice I'll throw in the Jumblaya recipe.:jawdrop:


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Trout Fishing arounf MD*

Triggerfish where you going?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry Guys and Gals . Ducking out between cold fronts down here . So here goes my list .
Still making new rigs for this season cause it isn't ever over in my state . Just the targeted species mostly .
Still cleaning and servicing my equipment .
Still hanging out at P&S .
Not going crazy and buying a bunch of new fishing gear .
This hobby is just fine buy me .  

Not trying to rub anyone the wrong way on this one . I hope you all get out when you can a lose that fever you all have caught .


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

There's Little Patuxent river(Montgomery co. & Howard co) line and it's C&R only,single hook no barb, no bait. The Gunpowder river(C&R) and a few others. I'v got a buddy thats with trout unlimited and shows me the different streams in the area(he doesn't like to be shown up from someone that uses a spinning outfit) all I use is eather micro lite or ultera lite rod and 4 to 6 lb. test and small lures or flies.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Swallow (?) Falls, PawPaw West Virginia,to nam a few more. Swallow Falls, schweeeeet. Now, Dan's rock, strictly camping.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

*Rock are still here*

So I guess I will keep fishing. But most important I can chose my days. Got my hands full with a new border collie and agility training.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

TriggerFish I usually fish Piney Run, the section that runs along Marriottsville Rd II and Friends Creek up by Sabillasville.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

I clean tackle and make rigs. The wife laughs when take 20 rods into the shower. Right now I have 14 cleaned and another 36 to go. 

Fishing is a tackle addiction.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Wilber something funny is going on here.

Take 20 ros into the shower and only 14 got clean; either you need to take longer showers or 6 got dirty again some how.

  

Just couldn't pass this up.....


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Yesterday cold, 5 hours fishing, only two hits, and heading out as soon as brother gets here to try again. One hit, got about 20' from shore and snap. Looked to be about a 15" chain pickeral.

But it was nice, and, quiet.

Have Jeep will Travel.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Shaggy where did you go for Chain Pickeral?


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

And if I may (try and stop me, not you Sandfles)

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Outside of Tuckahoe State Park, little bit of a hike, and picks are hit and miss, but fishing should start picking up shortly, and yellow perch should be coming up soon.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

So when are we going,just tell me where I can meet you all and what type of rod I should use and bait. It looks like your getten the hang of your new toy,good pictures,lovely spot.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Check, but think I am off a week from tomorrow and I believe Thursday of next week also. Either day good for you Trigger? If so, ultra light, light or light medium action rod (whatever you got), some shad darts, maybe some bobbers and we will have to stop and get some minnows. From my house, 'bout a half hour drive, and then, less than a ten minute walk.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

And Trigger, bring me the shrimp scampi recipe. I like to cook, but usually I like to grill outside, (been known to do that every Super Bowl Sunday for about five years now), and when the local team made the game a few back, my oldest (14 years old) joined me and we had a regular "tailgate" party in the driveway. Had, steak, hot dogs (her favorite) and oysters on the half. All but the "dogs" are a Super Bowl Sunday ritual. Now as for March madness, the weather is nicer, and the food is more plentiful, since I have more friends that can tolerate March Temps.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You know what would be good for your super bowl party is the Jumblia that you missed at PLO clean up,make a couple gal. and make everybody's tummy feel goodddddddddddddddd. So your saying next Sat. the 24th or Thursday the 22nd right,it doesn't matter to me I work for uncle sam. What size minnows do you use,there's a bait shop about 5 miles up the road from me(I'v got a Big Daddy airator and minnow bucket). Have you ever fished for the large white perch when they invaid the feeder streams from the Bay in March around Black water Wild Refuse(sp). some get up to 3 lbs. or better,small minnows are the bait on a hi/low rig and a 1 oz. weight. I'll make sure I bring the shrimp scampi recipe.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Trigger, Saturday weather looking a bit better than Thursday, bring scampi recipe and really don't need the minnow "bucket", got a local place I like to do business with (nothing agains your place, just Stevie D is a friend of mine, and well if I need, and he can, he tries to find).

If you are okay with the 24th, we can meet at the park 'n' ride near Kmart here on the island, bout a twenty minute ride from there. Now I AIn't scared, if Thursday the 22nd is better, that's kool by me.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 5, 2004)

*Cabin Fever*

Hi Guys!!
I can honestly say I was on the verge of getting some cabin fever with all the wet weather we've been having here. But then came the reality of beginning to rebuild the Grandview pier, and I am no longer going mad!!! No free time left either, even for photography, which is not a good thing since I need to make money. I have a brand new cobia rig that I'm dying to try, so I may have to fish for something else to break it in!!!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Yo shaggy -- great pics! Definitely some prime toothy-critter looking water. But its still too cold for me....

Yo TRIGGERFISH! Fishing for (uggh) trout? You must be desperate! I won't usually go in April anymore, let alone January! (But I will sneak some powerbait into the trout pond at the Outdoor Show -- its always a hoot!)

So to answer the poll, I do it all when possible! Between bouts of arthritis and S.A.D. of course! Even got back into foreign coins, with an eye towards my own little internet business.... Gawd bless eBay!

There's the Outdoor Show next week, and I'll then lay low for February (unless there's a major warm-up) while sorting out the Hudson River Fish-In. March I'll try for blacback flounder (but that Spring MD perch run has me interested.... I need a new PB!) By mid-March I'll probably try the pier for cats (especially after seeing those James River brutes!) If that MD C&R rock fishing gets hot again, I may join you guys for a night on the planks. April I can start fishing smallmouth or even (ugghh!) trout in local waters. Once May arrives there's a dozen things to try and another hundred I WANT to try... And of course the opener of Jersey fluke (I want that damn $5000.00 jackpot pool sooooo bad!) Add in a very possible trip to GA to fish for red drum with emmanual on the planks and you have a great start to a hopefully great season. Gotta wash the taste of 2003 outta my mouth!

Here's to a great 2004! If the fishing sucks again this year, then I'll have to seriously think about relocation! The kids are grown, and one of the perks of working for SSA is that they have offices everywhere! Wonder how the fishing has been around Mobile Alabama? I need a location with both fresh and saltwater fishing within an hour's drive. Would miss my tog, though....


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm an expert on cabin fever (8 and 1/2 months of it so far). I have turned to drinking lots of beer and chasing cute little Korean and Russian women. Chasing is all I think my wife will let me get away with, but thats half the fun. So from me to ya'll a bottle of Bud and a Soju. Have fun and be safe this winter. See ya in May.


----------



## Crabby_84 (Sep 25, 2003)

Is picking fights a good answer? ROfl might not be but sure is fun. To my girl shaggy keep it up you really know how to act like your the best! Im done arguing with you, plus your old salt ways are the reason most young fishermen and women turn away from learning how to fish due to your impacience and sour attitudes.. Thank God my girlfriend learned from me, and not an old salt, she would have hated it forever,.



Down in Ga waiting for challenges.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

That reminds me, there is one thing that ticks me off! Its punk-ass snerts that have nothing better to do than try and disrupt bulletin boards. The best way to deal with them is to ignore them.

In my 40 years of fishing I have been fortunate enough to meet some of fishing's greatest legends, yet none of them would be so self-centered to claim to be the greatest FISHERMAN of all time. Its truly sad that someone has to do his chest-beating in the cyber realm...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Shaggy, I thought I was the only one who knew where Paw Paw, WV was, let alone been to it.

As for fishing, well, right now you can still catch reds, sheepshead and the occasional trout.

In the meantime, I'm practicing my knots and slinging tackle at the shop.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Axon!

Half the fun? Chasing is 98% of the fun... That little (pardon the pun) climax wears off pretty fast!

We'll have to throw a proper "welcome back" party for you -- seems like May should be a good time to chase horse croaker and down a few beers. I'm sure a lot of the P&S crew will be glad to join in...

By the way, what's the status of my Korean bride? My daughter is getting married in June, so there will be an extra bedroom where I can stash my current future ex... My youngest brother recently upgraded from a Filipina to a younger, sleek and very attractive Malaysian gal. His new apartment is always clean, dinner is always waiting for him, and he spends his weekends locked in the bedroom. Must say I'm a little bit jealous!

See ya in May!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings emmanuel!

I'll be in touch with you later about the Spring reds from the planks. Still waiting to hear when the NJ fluke opener will be scheduled....


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

trout fishing for me and if possible crappie to. never fished tuckahoe sp hunted there a few times would like to go fish there someday


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Emanuel, some nice trout fishing spots in western Maryland and the West Virginia are close to the Maryland borders. Nice fishing and a weekend of camping used to be the norm before I got married and was blessed with girls. Still, they let me go on many a day trip, and occassional two days down to the beach.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

So shaggy what do you want me to bring on Sat. besides the recipe. So I'll meet you at the park-n-ride,so how do I get there,stay on 50 and how far past from the Bay bridge do I go,what time do we meet,do I need to have boots. They called me into work today but don't have to report back till Wed. morning(short week).


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Trigger, both days are calling for 41 degrees and partly cloudy, so you pick, Thursday or Saturday.

Other than THE recipe, and maybe the jambalaya(?) one tooo  
an ultra light or light rod, doesn't have to be too long, small hooks, some shad darts, a couple of floats, (if need, hit the KMart) and of course peace of mind.

Hit Island Fishing and Hunting for the minnows on the way.

As for the time, I am off both days Saturday may be best, but either is doable), early start if warm, late morning if chill, and some friendship and fishing. You decide on time, and pick day and post here when leaving.

Over Bay Bridge, first exit head south (bear right), first light (pretty quick) turn left and Park n Ride is first left.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sat. sounds good,morning around 9 and I'll meet you at Island fishing and hunting at least I where that is and your asking alot when it comes to MY jumblaya recipe,maybe. I'll be the one in the small(green) jeep with hard top. Whats 41,I'v fished trout streams when it was snowing. See ya then


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

What's 41, in January, it's WARM. Saturday 9 Island Fishing and Hunting.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Shaggy what are you guys doing, meeting for lunch????


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't know, we may just get lucky and catch som dinner. 

What's you doing "old salt" on Saturday, if up you're more than invited.  

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

*Sorry Jake* 

I forgot about that Bride thing. I have and extra room if you want to come visit and hunt for your own.

Croaker are not in my plans this year til summertime. I was planing on a post spawn horse at SPSP as soon as I get back. After I get some fresh Striper in my tummy and freezer then I'll play with them croakers. We'll have to take you down to PAX and we can get some cow croakers.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

If we don't shaggy will have the recipe for shrimp scampi and will make it for dinner for the both of us. What I meant that 41 is a heat wave for Jan.,that's short sleeve weather for some of us right shaggy. Yea more the marrier,got to put a face with the name.:jawdrop:


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Axon!

You gonna be trying for those postspawn rock by boat? My recollection is that the postspawn bass make a bee-line for the ocean via the shipping channel. Even if you're on the VA side of the bay, thats a pretty far cast....

Last year the schools of big croaker disappeared by summer. Seems like everything either disappeared early, showed up late, or didn't show up at all in 2003! It was a strange year indeed, and I'm hoping it was not a glimpse of things to come! I want - make that NEED - a good year this year.

Anyway, we'll have to find a proper way to welcome you back....


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

*LETS SEE*

i've tied new rigs
i've cleaned and serviced everything
i've bought new stuff.
i hang out at p & s .com

4 outta 5 aint bad.....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Topsailbum!

Hell I've got cabin fever so bad that I was trying to figure out what you're a proud member of (yeah, I know, shouldn't end a sentence with a preposition, but hey, I can blame THAT on cabin fever, too!) Of course I assumed the 'I' stood for International (every Teamster knows that one) and the 'A' for Association (could also have been 'Alliance', but I ruled that out early!) Now since we're a fishing board, and because my mind works that way, I was trying to come up with a fishing-related "C.O.J." -- none of them were very flattering! So I ran it through the search engine, and hit the "International Association of Crusty Old Jakes", which appealed to me since I'm pretty crusty, damn old, and a Jake (in name only.) When I clicked on the site, it became apparent that as elite as your group is, it had nothing to do with fishing! But now I'm a half hour closer to my first fish of the season!

So I give you my thanks...


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I've:
practiced casting
tied new rigs
learned to fly fish(very calming, great way to cure cabin fever) learned a bunch of new knots
rigged up my new king rod
managed to tie six semi-perfect Binimi Twists(not very calming, wait 'till after the season starts)
oiled all my reels
cleaned all my rods
joined P&S
bought a few books on method and rigs and knots and fly fishing

and finally found out that I have way too much time on my hands.

But I think that off-season is the best time to learn new things and practice them. I read a book on knots and now I can tie a knot for just about anything reasonably well. I also learned the art of fly fishing, practicing in my driveway, and hopefully I'll be able to cast some flies in the surf this year.

Evan


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad to see that I'm not alone. I know that a few of my buddies are suffering just as bad as I am. I'm even considering going fresh water fishing for catfish in 30 degree weather in a place that is a few hours away. I've went out and bought a few new toys, hung out here, will probably service my reels sometime this week, and have been trying to keep myself busy.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Anthony!

What happened to your girlfriend? You should be wining and dining her now, so she can't complain as much when you start pulling those three-day marathon fishing trips! Another good trick is to plan some weekend getaways at bed-and-breakfasts that just "happen" to have good fishing nearby...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Good Point Jake, I'll keep that in mind. But fishing is fishing   .


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

The off-season could also be used for marriage, having a baby and buying your first house together.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Not for me, I feel that I'm too young to be doing all that, maybe in a few years .


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

The fever has been partially alleviated for me. I squeezed in two ice fishing trips in the last week and managed 30 fish on the first trip and about 50 on the second. The last trip produced a 13 3/4in yellow perch that was absolutely the fattest, most pregnant I have seen. I've caught longer ones but this thing was plump. I now have plenty of bluegill, crappie, and perch fillets in my freazer. I'm going again tomorrow and on Sun. I might target musky on Sun.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Duke where you headin on Sunday? Way up in PA? Or in western MD?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

PA my friend. I have heard Deep Creek is awesome for ice fishing with jumbo perch and walleye being abundant, but there are lakes much closer to home for me. I am an hour north of Baltimore if you ever want to give it a try. It looks like we may be having an ice party this weekend on a local lake complete with heated shacks and food. It should be a good time.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So where you are going Sunday is only an hour North of Baltimore? Is it down 84/81? I am tempted to join you but I don't have any icefishing equipment.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

My house is actually about 45 minute north of B More but the Lake I am going to is another 40 min away. I live right off route 1 about 3 miles over the md line. You take 95 north until you cross the susky then take the 1st exit after the toll. Hop on 1 north and you are almost there. I have plenty of gear, but you can get your own setup real cheap. A decent jigging rod only cost about 10-15 bucks and you can get a cheap real for about the same. You can always borrow one of mine though. There is a slight chance I will have to work on Sun, but hopefully I won't. If this weekend does not work, you can try some other weekend. I'll be going every weekend until the ice melts. The good thing about ice fishing is that I can do it close to home and it is dirt cheap. The gear costs almost nothing compared to other types of fishing. I always have plenty of tasty crappie fillets in the winter. On an average day I can catch 40-50 fish with enough keeper panfish for several meals. I think the worst day I had last year I still managed about 10-12 fish in 3-4hours.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good, I have your cell #. Just post here if you are definitely going or not. I will call you on Sat and leave a message whether I can go or not. I plan on fishing with Shaggy and the gang on Sat so we will see. Last thing, do I need a PA license?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Pa license is required, you can get a tourist license that is good for 7 days or a season license. I can look into the cost for you.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Appreciate it. Would hate to see any gear I borrow confiscated because I didn't have a license. :jawdrop:


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

14.25 for 3 day tourist or 34 and change for season non res.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

How much for a resident license? Will let you know by Saturday.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Duke of Fluke are you fishing Lake Redmen?


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Never fished redman. I am mostly fishing struble lake, ontelaunee, and marsh creek.


----------

